# DragonCon 2007 in Atlanta Aug 31-Sept 3



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

what is dragoncon? i've heard of it but never had it explained.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

In their own words DragonCon is described as:


> Dragon*Con is America's largest, multi-media, popular arts convention focusing on science fiction and fantasy, gaming, comics, literature, art, music, and film.


Its essentially a four day costume party with celebrities, seminars, art shows and concerts galore. And unlike many haunt cons everything (with very very few exceptions) is included for the admission price. They even have a costume parade through downtown Atlanta!

Here's a gallery of my pics from last year's DCon:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/greencapt/


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

costumes i recognized off the top of my head: pheonix/jean grey, white queen, banshee, capt. america, mystique and wolverine. maybe i should back off the comic books.

so its a free for all costume party without character restrictions? what a strange and wonderful con! and a parade to boot, thats awsome! i'll have to consider attending this convention sometime...

pics are great capt.


----------



## slightlymad (May 8, 2006)

I loved the headless woman and the ghost costume dedinitly woke me up.
but Hotlanta in august mmmm let me think nope not me.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

i want to go, and one thing holding me back is a lack of a sooper cool costume, and person to drive there with.
no matter how badly i want to go, slightlymad has a point, southern states in summer tends to be a bad idea. 
and my plan for a sooper cool costume would leave me unconcious on a hot day.
heat exaustion is no fun.

oh the choices, how terrible i am with decisions...*slaps self*...get it together!


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

geez dogman- don't let lack of a cool costume hold you back. I put off going for many, many years and I should have just done it. Trust me that for every person with a costume there are 50 non-costumed people standing around them taking pictures!

And as for the heat... heh heh... well, when one lives in sunny Florida where the days and nights are 95% humidity and 95 degrees throughout the summer Atlanta feels downright *chilly* around Labor Day! Seriously!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

its not so much cool costume thats holding me back, i could throw something together in a day or two from old costumes and look awsome, its that im busting butt on a cool one and going to dragoncon encourages me to finish it by my wishful deadline, the end of august.

whats holding me back is getting there from darn near the tip of lower michigan, the ohio border is a 4-5 hour drive in itself. that and i don't want to travel that distance alone and finding some one to go with isn't easy when no one checks their email. 

jeez louise my imaginary friends are more responsive than my real friends. thats just wrong.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

that and ive been to florida mid summer twice and its not so bad. i just wouldnt want to be covered head to toe in fur.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

the dogman said:


> that and ive been to florida mid summer twice and its not so bad. i just wouldnt want to be covered head to toe in fur.


How do you think the mysterious Skunk Ape of Florida feels?!?!?


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

like moving to another state im sure! 
maybe thats why he smells...hmmm...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

okay what all goes on the last day of the con? is it something totally unmissable or can one skip out and go home early so they dont miss the first day of college classes?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

the dogman said:


> okay what all goes on the last day of the con? is it something totally unmissable or can one skip out and go home early so they dont miss the first day of college classes?


Actually last year my group skipped out on the last day. This year we *will* be staying for it but you'll not miss anything big if you don't- there are a lot of seminars and panels going on that day *but* nothing you probably couldn't have seen the other days. Last year though it took us pretty much the first two days to get used to the ebb and flow of this huge event so by the time we were checking out of the hotel we had a 'damn we're just getting started!' attitude.


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

I live just south of Atlanta, and I've been trying to get a group of friends to go, seeing as I've been wanting to go back since working one of the booths a few years ago.

While it is also pretty much a 24/7 costume fest, it is also one of the biggest sci-fi, fantasy, horror, comic book, anime festivals there is as well.


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

alright! tomorrow con pass and hotel will be bought and booked! i'm going to dragoncon! ^_^


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

the dogman said:


> alright! tomorrow con pass and hotel will be bought and booked! i'm going to dragoncon! ^_^


Sweet! I hope to run into you! Now I just need to finish my costumes...


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

is it possible to by the membership pass through paypal and how do i do so?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

the dogman said:


> is it possible to by the membership pass through paypal and how do i do so?


This far into the game it looks like Ticketmaster only (PayPal was accepted but only for early sign-up):



> The Dragon*Con office closes on August 17, 2007 at 5 pm eastern time. The office will not re-open until after the convention on Friday, September 10, 2007 at 9 am. During this time you will not be able to purchase memberships through the office.
> 
> Dragon*Con membership covers all four days, all panels, events, demonstrations, concerts, performances, contests, snacks and munchies in our Consuite (as available) and a host of other activities. The only things not covered in your membership fee are the Guest of Honor Banquet, most Tournament Gaming sessions, materials costs for a few workshops, our Writers Workshop, and certain autographs (at the sole discretion of the autographer; mostly screen stars).
> 
> ...


http://www.dragoncon.org/dc_members.php#DC_Memb


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks GreenCapt. i sent the dragoncon people an email about it, but if ticketmaster must be used so be it.

the ticketmaster site has a whole shipping segment, does that mean i get my badges sent to me or do i get a receipt to pick up the badge at the con?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

Last year we bought about a week in advance through Ticketmaster and were mailed 'tickets' but still needed to pick up the official con badges when we got there (in a much shorter line than buying them on the spot).


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

thanks again for the info, everythings bought and set so i'll be there. what costume are you planning on wearing?


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

the dogman said:


> thanks again for the info, everythings bought and set so i'll be there. what costume are you planning on wearing?


I'll be in typical (or undead) pirate garb one night, Darkman another night and a secret special costume... IF I can get it done!


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

Darkman sounds like a cool costume! dead pirate, how did said pirate die? sea, land, a rotted look would be cool. dead pirate just sounds better than regular pirate, especially since johnny depp paraded around as one.


----------



## Greencapt (Sep 13, 2005)

This was me in the garb at DCon last year:


----------



## the dogman (Jul 8, 2007)

okay, not gonna have my werewolf suit (aka the sooper cool costume) done by dragoncon, heck the mask isnt even done. but i will have a costume, but i have no name for it yet. its gonna be a blue bird like (modified-masquerade) mask with red eyes and if all goes well a vest like shirt with weird detached sleeve thingies and a grass skirt. 

like a bizarre blue faced/red eyed cannibal/hula person/creature.
thats the best i can describe it.


----------

